

Facebook should acquire Kickstarter - abludo
http://www.adeointernetmarketing.com/news/facebook-should-acquire-kickstarter-61.aspx

======
evangineer
A few years before Kickstarter existed, I had an idea for a Facebook app with
similar functionality, kind of a Causes++.

One reason that Facebook might want to incorporate similar functionality, is
that it would give them much richer sentiment data re: the things their users
care about.

